

CPU DB: Recording Microprocessor History  - thomasjames
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2181798

======
thomasjames
For those who are equally disturbed by some of the graphs, Herb Sutter's
"Welcome to the Jungle" makes for a great read:
[http://herbsutter.com/welcome-to-the-jungle/](http://herbsutter.com/welcome-
to-the-jungle/)

------
rorrr2
Actual database:

[http://cpudb.stanford.edu/](http://cpudb.stanford.edu/)

~~~
osth
Even better:

[http://cpudb.stanford.edu/cpudb.1333574285.tar.gz](http://cpudb.stanford.edu/cpudb.1333574285.tar.gz)

